# Company Logos for pens



## I.F. PENS (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey I recently had a guy i work with me who parts his career with UPS that wanted me to Label a UPS logo on the pen...how could i go about this...turn it, glue the label, and finish over it? or any other way

Thanks


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 20, 2010)

You can use decals or computer labels. Both allow you to custom create your a logo. The decal is a thin water slide decal printed with an ink jet printer. Slide the decal into  place and apply the finish on top. The computer label ... the white peel and stick address labels...are printed, stuck onto the tube and cast in polyester resin. Searching for decals and computer labels will get you a lot of information. Take a look at the casting demo powerpoint presentation at http://www.RedRiverPens.com/PPT to get started learning about casting. Sorry, I can't help with the decals...haven't done any. But, this may help you get started with decals:  http://lumberjocks.com/Kerux/blog/3811

I suppose there is always laser engraving.

Do a good turn daily!
Don




I.F. PENS said:


> Hey I recently had a guy i work with me who parts his career with UPS that wanted me to Label a UPS logo on the pen...how could i go about this...turn it, glue the label, and finish over it? or any other way
> 
> Thanks


----------



## leestoresund (Dec 20, 2010)

What Virgil said. I've found that i have to make 4-5 decals before one is acceptable. That could just be me.

Latest I had the customer give me a .gif file of his logo. Constant has it now for a number of pens. He says he can use almost any file type.

Earlier I had done about 75 pens with a logo on them. All engraved. Worked out great. We went to the website, did a page copy of the website page, transferred it to Paint and then isolated the logo.


----------



## G1Pens (Dec 20, 2010)

I've had good success with decals. I've only made about 15 pens, so if I can do it anyone can do it. I did have little bit of an issue with the decal creation. I had to print  a sheet of about 6 to get one good one. I think the pens I did are posted in my photo album on the site.

Basically create the decal...to be safe I took a day to do this. Apply the decal and let it dry for about 24 hours, then coat with CA and polish.

You can get get white or clear decal paper. For UPS with brown and yellow, I would use clear.


----------



## I.F. PENS (Dec 24, 2010)

thanks for all the help! all the viable options will be tried!


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 24, 2010)

If you want to try laser engraving, I'm just up the road from Chapel Hill.

Regards,
Eric


----------

